# Tentative Masscops Meet and Greet For April 2009



## CJIS

Hello all.

Myself and some other board members have discussed a tentative Meet and Greet for the month of April 2009

The proposed date, time, and place are as follows:

*Place:* 
*Cathay Center (Chinese Food)* 
*211 BRIDGE STREET (Rte. 3A) *
*WEYMOUTH, MASS. 02191* 
Website​
*Time:* 
*5:00PM 17:00 Onward *
_Buffet starts at 5:00PM-9:00PM_​
*Date: *
*Tue April 21st*​


----------



## MCADPD24

I'm alright with that date.


----------



## L4G81

Weymouth?????


----------



## CJIS

MCADPD24 said:


> I'm alright with that date.


Good Tuesdays are the best night for this place as they have an all you can eat Buffet.

Click on the link to the website to see the menu.

I have eaten here many time and really like the food and staff.

Oh and Yes they have a bar.


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> I have eaten here many time and really like the food and staff.


Food really isn't the focal point of a M&G.


----------



## kwflatbed

At least CJIS would not get lost


----------



## Guest

Now that the option is available, I'm a maybe. I could always walk home if it came down to it. 

Oh, and Kate....some day I'm scheduling a M&G in your town and arranging for a babysitter, just so you won't be able to vote "No".


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Now that the option is available, I'm a maybe. I could always walk home if it came down to it.
> 
> Oh, and Kate....some day I'm scheduling a M&G in your town and arranging for a babysitter, just so you won't be able to vote "No".


She could host it at HER HOUSE and still find an excuse to not be there........


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> That's what I hear.


you hear alot of things........... it's the VOICES that spook me out the most though.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Easy there Segway surfer dude.... wanna know what they're saying NOW ??????


Nope


----------



## NewEngland2007

Sniper said:


> you hear alot of things........... it's the VOICES that spook me out the most though.


Dude, you're thinking of somebody else on the hearing of voices.


----------



## Guest

NewEngland2007 said:


> Dude, you're thinking of somebody else on the hearing of voices.


I could never forget YOU NE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007

Sniper said:


> I could never forget YOU NE !!!!!!!!!!


Pffffffft, now you're thinking of the device I implanted in you to make you my personal servant. You know, the one that whispers "Sniper, it's time for you to give NE her pedicure and make her some waffles." And you nod and say, "Yes, I will obey."


----------



## OfficerObie59

While Weymouth would certainly benefit yours truly, seems like you're leaving out all the 413 guys.

Plus, the Ledger reporters will only have to drive 3 miles to snap surupticious photos for an exposé they'll entitle "Cops Gone Wild".


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

OfficerObie59 said:


> While Weymouth would certainly benefit yours truly, seems like you're leaving out all the 413 guys.
> 
> Plus, the Ledger reporters will only have to drive 3 miles to snap surupticious photos for an exposé they'll entitle "Cops Gone Wild".


These M&G's are becoming as frequent as Obama apologies.
Delta will have to break out the glasses, nose and mustache disguise for this one.


----------



## Hawk19

Ack. You guys ever gonna have one of these in greater Boston?


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> She could host it at HER HOUSE and still find an excuse to not be there........


We'll lock up when we're done.



Hawk19 said:


> Ack. You guys ever gonna have one of these in greater Boston?


Weymouth is 11 miles from Boston.....how much closer do you want it, a bonfire in the middle of Boston Common?


----------



## OfficerObie59

delta784 said:


> weymouth is 11 miles from boston.....how much closer do you want it, a bonfire in the middle of boston common?


:L:


----------



## Hawk19

Delta784 said:


> We'll lock up when we're done.
> 
> Weymouth is 11 miles from Boston.....how much closer do you want it, a bonfire in the middle of Boston Common?


I was thinking more in terms of someplace I could get to on the T, but sure. Common's good.


----------



## KEVDEMT

Hawk19 said:


> I was thinking more in terms of someplace I could get to on the T, but sure. Common's good.


im 99% sure theres a bus that does bridge st...


----------



## Guest

KEVDEMT said:


> im 99% sure theres a bus that does bridge st...


From the Quincy Center T Station, the 220, 221, and 222 bus routes all go right by the Cathay Center.


----------



## Hawk19

Hmm, might have to check that out.


----------



## KEVDEMT

Delta784 said:


> From the Quincy Center T Station, the 220, 221, and 222 bus routes all go right by the Cathay Center.


i thought so. im on the other side of town and have never needed to bus it to north weymouth so it was a strong guess.


----------



## mikey742

I might show me handsome face at this one but have to check the work schedule


----------



## TopCop24

I'll be busy frolicking in Vegas that day


----------



## fra444

Who the hell needs Vegas when you could have great company and Chinese food in Weymouth! I hear its very nice that time of year there. LOL


----------



## Guest

Those of you who have never been to Cathay Pathetic will be in for a treat.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Jap only frolics with FEMALES ......I believe it was Ken and some other dude playing grabb ass


----------



## LA Copper

Bummer, I'm from Weymouth and still can't make it; I won't be home until the beginning of July. I'd like to make it to one of these things, one of these days.


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> Those of you who have never been to Cathay Pathetic will be in for a treat.


Same people own both, but the Pathetic is in Quincy, the Cathay Center is on 3A in Weymouth. I've never been in the bar of the Center, but I'm sure I won't be disappointed;


----------



## Hawk19

Delta784 said:


> Same people own both, but the Pathetic is in Quincy, the Cathay Center is on 3A in Weymouth. I've never been in the bar of the Center, but I'm sure I won't be disappointed;


A Star Wars fan, Delta? This has to be second or third time i've seen you reference it.


----------



## Guest

Hawk19 said:


> A Star Wars fan, Delta? This has to be second or third time i've seen you reference it.


I have to be, when my son is all about _anything _related to the movies, books, cartoons, video games, etc.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Delta784 said:


> I have to be, when my son is all about _anything _related to the movies, books, cartoons, video games, etc.


 It seems kids under the age of five will watch the same movie 50 or 60 times over the course of three days and never get sick of it. You could put the thing on a continuous loop for 3 weeks and they would watch and never complain.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> It seems kids under the age of five will watch the same movie 50 or 60 times over the course of three days and never get sick of it. You could put the thing on a continuous loop for 3 weeks and they would watch and never complain.


Hence my Rainman level understanding of: Star Wars: The Clone Wars


----------



## Trifecta

A.D.D. Guys and Gals


----------



## kttref

Delta784 said:


> Oh, and Kate....some day I'm scheduling a M&G in your town and arranging for a babysitter, just so you won't be able to vote "No".


I would totally go...but no one is gonna drive down here!



Sniper said:


> She could host it at HER HOUSE and still find an excuse to not be there........


I'd have to leave due to the embarresment that is my house.


----------



## Guest

kttref said:


> I'd have to leave due to the embarresment that is my house.


you have someone to blame now for the mess !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Yah, SO ??
> 
> Kid's happy, right?


Obie obviously doesn't have kids....._Revenge of the Sith _bought me over 2 hours today.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

> you have someone to blame now for the mess !!!!!!!!!


Absolutely! Why else do you have kids... Someone to get the remote and to blame the mess on.


----------



## Guest

StbbrnMedic said:


> Absolutely! Why else do you have kids... Someone to get the remote and to blame the mess on.


Nice !!!!!


----------



## fra444

StbbrnMedic said:


> Absolutely! Why else do you have kids... Someone to get the remote and to blame the mess on.


 HEHEHE I enjoy when I find something around the house that Stbbrn would normally yell at the kids for.

The problem is that the thing I find lying around the house is Stbbrns!!!!


----------



## kttref

Sniper said:


> you have someone to blame now for the mess !!!!!!!!!


Can't blame you...damn OCD


----------



## StbbrnMedic

fra444 said:


> HEHEHE I enjoy when I find something around the house that Stbbrn would normally yell at the kids for.
> 
> The problem is that the thing I find lying around the house is Stbbrns!!!!


Go back to work and stop giving away my secrets!!!!!


----------



## fra444

HEHEHE Messy! Oh and Gibby says HI!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic

I'm not messy!!! Should we talk about the pile on your side of the bed???

Oh and HI GIB!!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Delta784 said:


> Obie obviously doesn't have kids....._Revenge of the Sith _bought me over 2 hours today.


I just find the whole phenomina intriguing.

I get it though; as parent you don't care why it works, only that it does.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> I get it though; as parent you don't care why it works, only that it does.


You are learning, my young Padawan.


----------



## Hawk19

OfficerObie59 said:


> I just find the whole phenomina intriguing.
> 
> I get it though; as parent you don't care why it works, only that it does.


On a side note, am I the only person compelled to watch certain movies whenever they're on, even though I own the DVDs?

Movies include: Hoosiers, The Shawshank Redemption, Heat, Midnight Run, The Magnificent Seven, Planes, Trains & Automobiles, The Wild Geese, Die Hard...


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> I just find the whole phenomina intriguing.
> 
> I get it though; as parent you don't care why it works, only that it does.





> You are learning, my young Padawan.


Strong the force is in this one Delta... mmmmm?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Another thread sent spiralling out of control off topic.


----------



## OfficerObie59

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Another thread sent spiralling out of control off topic.


Anyone know the median household income in Pago Pago?

Any reponses would be appreciated.


----------



## fra444

According to Google, 


> Chalan *Pago* Ordot's population size is 3.83% of the island's total population. *...* $13052. *Median Household Income*


Sorry thats Chalan Pago, not Pago Pago!

I found it,


> *Zip Code:*96799 *Population:*0*Area Code:*684*Households per Zip Code:*0*City:*PAGO PAGO*Average House Value: *$0*State:*AS*Avg. Income Per Household:*_$0_*County:*AMERICAN SAMOA*Persons Per Household*0.00*Latitude:*14.2412*White Population:*0*Longitude:*-170.719577*Black Population:*0*Elevation:*0*Hispanic Population:*0*City Alias(es):*PAGO PAGO*Number of Businesses:*0


----------



## pahapoika

_*Cathay Center (Chinese Food)* 
_
_*211 BRIDGE STREET (Rte. 3A) *
*WEYMOUTH, MASS. 02191*_

guessing the place is OK since they did it over ? ​


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> guessing the place is OK since they did it over ?


They did a really nice job; it's nothing like the old place.

New Page 7


----------



## OfficerObie59

Speaking of good chinese on the south shore, Great Chow on Rt. 18 in Abington is awesome.

(Shamless attempt to get the thread off topic again.)


----------



## Michele

officerobie59 said:


> speaking of good chinese on the south shore, great chow on rt. 18 in abington is awesome.
> 
> (shamless attempt to get the thread off topic again.)[
> 
> THREADJACKER!!!


----------



## fra444

I like the Ming off of Water St. in Plymouth. Always go there when at the convention. Its like a flashback into 70's Chinese food!


----------



## fra444

mtc said:


> I heard you didn't remember stuff from conventions....


 LMAO Stbbrn has been talking!!!


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Why do you think Fra remembers everything? Because Stbbrn won't let him forget....LMAO:woot:


Go easy on fra....I think he deserves some type of medal for having the stones to be the first (AFAIK) cop to bring his significant other to a M&G (even though she's very cool herself).


----------



## StbbrnMedic

mtc said:


> I heard you didn't remember stuff from conventions....





fra444 said:


> LMAO Stbbrn has been talking!!!


I don't have to do the talking... After 6 or 7 Bud Lites you do enough of it yourself!!! 



USMCMP5811 said:


> Why do you think Fra remembers everything? Because Stbbrn won't let him forget....LMAO:woot:


HEHEHE!! Especially the stuff that makes him turn all kinds of red!! lol Gotta take advantage of the silly stuff HE does when I can!! lol



Delta784 said:


> Go easy on fra....I think he deserves some type of medal for having the stones to be the first (AFAIK) cop to bring his significant other to a M&G (*even though she's very cool herself*).


TY, I think... lol 
I thought I was invited too since I'm a member of the board myself! I didn't realize HE brought ME! LMAO


----------



## rocksy1826

if i'm working, i'll come say hi


----------



## CJIS

Seems like enough interested Participants. Very Nice


----------



## MCADPD24

yeah looking forward to it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Do they have karaoke? If not, then forget it.

Kidding. Sort of.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Do they have karaoke? If not, then forget it.
> 
> Kidding. Sort of.


 SNOB!


----------



## StbbrnMedic

justanotherparatrooper said:


> SNOB!


I know! Now that she's a famous artist she wants nothing to do with us little people.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

And after all of the voting I did for her too!!! My poor thumb was tired from having to push that mouse button so often!
Humph... Already forgetting those she knew when.


----------



## CJIS

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Do they have karaoke? If not, then forget it.
> 
> Kidding. Sort of.


They do after 21:00 I think


----------



## Guest

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Do they have karaoke? If not, then forget it.
> 
> Kidding. Sort of.


Actually, they do, but I'm not sure what night(s).


----------



## StbbrnMedic

LOL It's a touch pad so I use my thumb. I'm mainly on my laptop.


----------



## Guest

Any updates for anyone? It turns out I have the night off anyway, so I'm definitely in, provided anyone else is going.


----------



## CJIS

SO far I still plan on going


----------



## Hawk19

CJIS said:


> SO far I still plan on going


I might go. I'm supposed to start work on a new contract next week, and if it includes night hours, I'll have to miss it.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Definately maybe.

This prep course is kicking my ass. It'll be a gameday decision for Obie.


----------



## Hawk19

OfficerObie59 said:


> Definately maybe.
> 
> This prep course is kicking my ass. It'll be a gameday decision for Obie.


...Is Obie now a pro athlete? Did Obie make the decision to start referring to himself in the third person by himself, or did others suggest it to Obie?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Hawk19 said:


> ...Is Obie now a pro athlete? Did Obie make the decision to start referring to himself in the third person by himself, or did others suggest it to Obie?


 Yuk-yuk-yuk. :flipoff:


----------



## Hawk19

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yuk-yuk-yuk. :flipoff:


I prefer Wokka Wokka myself, but I digress. What're ya prepping for there?


----------



## Sam1974

mtc said:


> It is entirely possible that I'll be there, on my way to work.
> 
> *Unless bitchly has to work*, then that throws the wrench in.


:shifty:


----------



## Guest

If I end up in the bar of a Chinese restaurant by myself on a Tuesday night, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Sam1974

Delta784 said:


> If I end up in the bar of a Chinese restaurant by myself on a Tuesday night, I'm going to be pissed.


let's hope that doesn't happen to you. Atleast you won't be waiting in line to sing ... hahahaha


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> let's hope that doesn't happen to you. Atleast you won't be waiting in line to sing ... hahahaha


That ain't gonna happen...I can't carry a tune in a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Sam1974

LMAO...

Somehow i envision this being you... :-\" maybe even... :rock: unk: and i'll be there doing this =D>


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> LMAO...
> 
> Somehow i envision this being you... :-\" maybe even... :rock: unk: and i'll be there doing this =D>


This is what I'll be doing.... int:


----------



## Sam1974

Delta784 said:


> This is what I'll be doing.... int:


WELL... :t:

my last job is at 7 that night...


----------



## OfficerObie59

mtc said:


> Don't pick on Obie - he's going to be the worlds best prosecuting attorney!!!!
> 
> (cuz if he goes to the dark side, we'll kill him...)


While I take it as a compliment, let's not get ahead of ourselves here.

I need to do a lot better than the 25th LSAT percentile if I'm gonna have any decent shot of just getting in to a decent school. Plus, I don't plan on leaving the job anytime soon.


----------



## Kilvinsky

It's close enough that I could afford the cab ride. I love Chinese food. I love bars. I love you guys. I'm in.

I'm not 100% sure I'm off...OH YES, I'M OFF THAT NIGHT! I might be out of town, but if not, I'd be in. Hell, it would be a long stagger...WALK home, but I'd be willing. I coule always crash at Delta's house! I know the driveway.

I can sing OK so bring it on. I've had this fantasy of all of us singing "Beer for my Horses" together. What a perfect song for a MassCops M&G!!!!!

Just a thought.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> I coule always crash at Delta's house! I know the driveway.


I'm getting a ride there, then taking a taxi home, and I have a spare bedroom. As long as you don't mind the thundering herd (my kids) awaking you at an ungodly hour the next morning (unless you're a REALLY heavy sleeper), you're more than welcome to crash at my place.

I think I owe my Southboro chauffeur at least that.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

I just keep having visions of the scene from Cable Guy, the Karaoke jam, taking place at the Cathay Center


----------



## DAMM

Anyone from the Merrimack Valley/North Shore/SE NH area wanna carpool? I'll even be the designated driver!


----------



## rocksy1826

I'm off at 1900. still a maybe


----------



## Kilvinsky

OfficerObie59 said:


> I need to do a lot better than the 25th LSAT percentile if I'm gonna have any decent shot of just getting in to a *decent school.* Plus, I don't plan on leaving the job anytime soon.


Lloyd's School of Law and Culinary Arts in Sangre Grande, Trinidad is a well-known "decent" school. It's across the road from a Staples so you can get all the copies you need and some folders. Tuition varies from month to month but is never that expensive and they have a reciprocal agreement with Fred's Medical College and Shoe Emporium as far as the library goes. They also have a co-op program.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Ken, one of the most INTERESTING versions of that song I've ever seen/heard. Creepy and cool, all at the same time.


----------



## fra444

Think I'm going. Not completely sure yet. Have had a change of heart recently.


----------



## Michele

fra444 said:


> Think I'm going. Not completely sure yet. Have had a change of heart recently.


What happened?


----------



## fra444

Lots O' drama! And I usually save that for all the B.S. I have to deal with at work! Not for fun and family time.....


----------



## Sam1974

drama is bad


----------



## Michele

Sam1974 said:


> drama is bad


YUP, it is...


----------



## Guest

fra444 said:


> Lots O' drama! And I usually save that for all the B.S. I have to deal with at work! Not for fun and family time.....


I can almost promise that neither party will be there.

And let me state once again....if I get stood up and end up alone in the bar of a Chinese restaurant on a Tuesday night, I'm not going to be happy!


----------



## Sam1974

Delta will dispense spankings to all of you who stand him up.. maybe we should do it just to get spankings? LOL


----------



## Kilvinsky

I will be there. I cannot pass up a Chinese food buffet and booze. It's a winning combination.

Fra, if you can't make it, I'll be sad. It'll mean I'll have to drink more. Do you want that? If I end up with a hang over on Wednesday, I'll blame you if you're not there Tuesday.

I think we all understand basically what you're talking about, but there are enough of us who have grown to love you (in a platonic sense) that we'll put a smile on your face and make you forget the drama for an evening.

*And there's MOO GOO GUY PAN!*

As for those who might make last call, something tells me at least *ONE* of you will catch up quickly if not both of you.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> *And there's MOO GOO GUY PAN!*


If you are trying to entice fraaaaaaah to make it you need to rave about the:

*Cream of Sum Yung Gai*


----------



## Michele

Sniper said:


> If you are trying to entice fraaaaaaah to make it you need to rave about the:
> 
> *Cream of Sum Yung Gai*


You two trying to get the newbie going again? #-o


----------



## robodope

HMMM this could be interesting..Do people wear name tags?? lol


----------



## Hawk19

Sniper said:


> If you are trying to entice fraaaaaaah to make it you need to rave about the:
> 
> *Cream of Sum Yung Gai*


I think some seventh-graders want their joke back.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

robodope said:


> hmmm this could be interesting..do people wear name tags?? Lol


 *hell no*

I will be there.


----------



## Guest

Last call ladies and gentlemen.....who's a definite "yes"?


----------



## L4G81

Nope, not me. Let me know when you guys have another one near Framingham!


----------



## Michele

I am stuck working!! Have a scorpian bowl for me!!! I want mobile updates...pic's please!!!


----------



## CJIS

I am still planing to be there


----------



## OfficerObie59

Like I said, game day...still not sure


----------



## fra444

OK if its not Cream of Some Young GUY!!! I'm PISSED!!!!! What the hell have I been ingesting all these years?!?!?!?!

I knew there was something wrong when they told me that I had to have MY meal BELOW the table!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer

fra444 said:


> ....What the hell have I been ingesting all these years?!?!?!?!


----------



## L4G81

:L:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

in


----------



## Guest

Michele said:


> I am stuck working!! Have a scorpian bowl for me!!! I want mobile updates...pic's please!!!


The tradition is that only those who attend a M&G may see the evidence.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I was a definite, until I got the news earlier this evening that hubby may have to work tomorrow night. What time is last call?


----------



## Guest

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I was a definite, until I got the news earlier this evening that hubby may have to work tomorrow night. What time is last call?


I believe 1:00-1:15am.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

So there's still a possibility I may be able to grace you all with my presence.  What time are most people arriving?


----------



## fra444

We will be there unless my stomach changes my mind again, (like it did for work last night!!!)


----------



## dcs2244

Nope...on-call this week.


----------



## mikey742

Going to see springsteen instead


----------



## CJIS

Im headed there within the hour. I will have a royal blue button down shirt and Tan Kahkis on. I will be at the buffet area.


----------



## Guest

I'm about to get in the shower. I have no idea what I'm wearing, and I'll be in the bar area.


----------



## Michele

Delta784 said:


> I'm about to get in the shower. I have no idea what I'm wearing, and I'll be in the bar area.


Jeans, a polo and red sox hat should be fine, LOL


----------



## CJIS

Ok then. I will float around after I eat then


----------



## Guest

Michele said:


> Jeans, a polo and red sox hat should be fine, LOL


Thank you, fashion coordinator.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Im sorry guys, not gonna make it tonight


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Holy shit! Just as I was about to enter Cathay Center I observed what appeared to be Joe Bergantino and the I team about to raid the place! I then watched several males exit quickly and jump into a suped up mini van as if it was the last chopper out of Nam, I can only assume it was Kilvinsky's bat mobile leaving the scene at a high rate of speed with Bergantino on the hood!
Sounded good anyway, 
Sorry I missed the event , sure a good time was had by all and a good turnout.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Husband's still stuck at work. I'm sure everyone there is cursing my name (more than usual).


----------



## Michele

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Husband's still stuck at work. I'm sure everyone there is cursing my name (more than usual).


Dunny, we will just need to do it again on the South Shore, then I can come hear you!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Husband's still stuck at work. I'm sure everyone there is cursing my name (more than usual).


No, we didn't curse you, but would have liked to do a duet. Didn't get to.

A good time was had by all. It seemed there were two M&Gs going on at the same time. Luckilly we merged before so many had to leave. Good to meet & greet some new faces. Maybe old to the site, but new to my eyes. Thanks all.


----------



## fra444

Great time!! Learned alot about some late arriving members!!

Maybe the next M&G should be at, "My House"!!!


----------



## Guest

I learned that Kilvinsky has a great set of pipes on him (watch out Vera!).

In the span of a few hours, we managed to destroy a marriage (no MassCops members) and divert two people to a gay bar that was having "transgender night". A good time was had by all....except perhaps the guys who ended up in the gay bar.


----------



## kwflatbed

LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

what was the final count?


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> what was the final count?


I got 12 by my count; not as good as the last one, but decent.

I also have to apologize to Sniper; there was indeed a FaceBook assassin lying in wait for us, but fortunately the bartender is a Kung-Fu master and neutralized the threat. I caught it on my cell phone camera;

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frAHzFpQBcs"]YouTube- Martial Arts / Street Fight[/nomedia]


----------



## StbbrnMedic

No shit Delta! Great video!!!
I stayed inside and got video of the other waiter kicking the other guys a$$.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B79sa1n5Kys"]YouTube- Martial Arts : Bar Fight JN[/nomedia]
It was over by the buffet area.


----------



## Guest

StbbrnMedic said:


> No shit Delta! Great video!!!
> I stayed inside and got video of the other waiter kicking the other guys a$$.
> YouTube - Martial Arts : Bar Fight JN
> It was over by the buffet area.


We were very fortunate to select a site that has such well-trained waitstaff. Those pansy bartenders at Owen O'Learys would have been toast, and I wouldn't be writing this right now.


----------



## L4G81

For a summer one (and I'm just throwin it out there) how about British Beer Company in Framigham on Rt 9?? :shifty:


----------



## CJIS

Last night was great. I am glad the two groups merged. It is great to be able to put a face with a name. It will certianly stand out as a great memory. I hope everyone that went enjoyed it as much as me. I have to try to make it to more of these things now!


----------



## kttref

Hum.....so everyone had a good time?


----------



## fra444

As far as I know they did!


----------



## GMACK24

of course I missed this one. A day late and a dollar short as they say. UGH


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Kilvinsky said:


> No, we didn't curse you, but would have liked to do a duet. Didn't get to.


Deal! 

I'm really sorry I couldn't make it. Such is the life of being married to a merchant mariner - a lot of plans tend to get cancelled. 

I like Michele's suggestion for another South Shore M & G - works for me!



Delta784 said:


> I learned that Kilvinsky has a great set of pipes on him (watch out Vera!).


Hey, I'm not in competition with the guy (although I could be - maybe you should enter the next Karaoke Idol, Kilvinsky?  )!


----------



## pahapoika

_*and divert two people to a gay bar that was having "transgender night".*_

drove by the old "Tap" , but the rain kept all the fellas inside 

nice to finally meet some of the people on this web site.

everybody was well behaved , but left early so didn't catch any of the evening "entertainment".

if anyone's been to Florian Hall after a wake you know cops and alcohol make an "interesting" mix :alcoholi:
hope to make the next one. the south shore did make it convenient coming from Boston


----------



## CJIS

pahapoika said:


> _*and divert two people to a gay bar that was having "transgender night".*_
> 
> drove by the old "Tap" , but the rain kept all the fellas inside
> 
> nice to finally meet some of the people on this web site.
> 
> everybody was well behaved , but left early so didn't catch any of the evening "entertainment".
> 
> if anyone's been to Florian Hall after a wake you know cops and alcohol make an "interesting" mix :alcoholi:
> hope to make the next one. the south shore did make it convenient coming from Boston


You missed the best part.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> I got 12 by my count; not as good as the last one, but decent.
> 
> I also have to apologize to Sniper; there was indeed a FaceBook assassin lying in wait for us, but fortunately the bartender is a Kung-Fu master and neutralized the threat. I caught it on my cell phone camera;
> 
> YouTube - Martial Arts / Street Fight


I wondered why a couple of the waiters seemed kind of surly after a bit, and one was limping and muttering to himself. And that one guy who was badly bruised.

Oh wait Delta, that was the guy who's hand you shook near the door and I believe it was his ego.


----------



## CJIS

Kilvinsky said:


> I wondered why a couple of the waiters seemed kind of surly after a bit, and one was limping and muttering to himself. And that one guy who was badly bruised.
> 
> Oh wait Delta, that was the guy who's hand you shook near the door and I believe it was his ego.


That guys facial expression was great after he shook Delta's hand. It seemed to have gone from a smile to a mope.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> Oh wait Delta, that was the guy who's hand you shook near the door and I believe it was his ego.


That seemed like a great idea at the time, not so much so the next morning. #-o


----------



## pahapoika

CJIS said:


> You missed the best part.


does sound like the evening got interesting


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> That seemed like a great idea at the time, not so much so the next morning. #-o


I don't think there are too many of us who haven't had that feeling. It passes. You lay low, you hope for the best and more often than not, everything goes away.

Unless she ends up pregnant. But that's a whole different kettle of fish.



pahapoika said:


> does sound like the evening got interesting


We're sorry you had to go. You, NEPS, Sniper all missed some good clean fun but it was a good time none-the-less.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Guys, sorry I missed out last week. Sounded like a lot of fun...my studies are not only kicking my arse, but also my social life (what little of it I had) and my post frequency.

Bummer, too; I love Crab Rangoons.


----------



## Hawk19

OfficerObie59 said:


> Guys, sorry I missed out last week. Sounded like a lot of fun...my studies are not only kicking my arse, but also my social life (what little of it I had) and my post frequency.
> 
> Bummer, too; I love Crab Rangoons.


You talking the kind with real crab meat, or the fake stuff?


----------



## Michele

Hawk19 said:


> You talking the kind with real crab meat, or the fake stuff?


Do they ever make it with the real stuff??


----------



## Dazy5

Delta784 said:


> divert two people to a gay bar that was having "transgender night".


I think I liked hearing about this the most.


----------



## PAUL1604

I missed out as a newbe on here... If another gig is formulated, I'll muscle in for a meet & greet. NJ meets MA. I need to make new friends!


----------



## PAUL1604

Now thats the humor I like! "I'm psyched, Let's go kills some birds". Vince Vaughn - Wedding Crashers


----------



## Guest

I miss the friendly bartender already/................. hahhaa


----------



## Kilvinsky

Snipe, your comment and that picture fall into that catagory of, things that make you go, hmmmmmmmmm?

How do you mean MISS? LMAO

Charlie was a nice guy and always easy to get hold of when needed. I like that in a bartender.


----------



## Guest

Very pretty balloons....looks like they're trying to entice a couple of guys to come back.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I hope everyone notices that I'm keeping my comments vague and to a minimun. I'm laughing my ass off at everyone elses, but, I'm sensative to the feelings of others and need all my teeth.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I think he was referring to atilla the hun... Charlie was awesome!


He made a hell of a Mai Tai, but I never did get to speak with him. Luckily, I had you and Stbbrn to act as my drink molls for the evening.


----------



## pahapoika

PAUL1604 said:


> I missed out as a newbe on here... If another gig is formulated, I'll muscle in for a meet & greet. NJ meets MA. I need to make new friends!


can't say what happened later in the evening , but everybody was cool and i'm sure it was all good natured fun.

as a side note, did you guys ever get cages for your cars ?

seem to remember a few years ago NJSP cars without them


----------



## fra444

Delta784 said:


> Very pretty balloons....*looks like they're trying to entice a couple of guys to come back.*


 Roaring here!!!! ^^^^^ Its hysterical!!! For the short time those two guys were there they must have made one hell of an impression!!!


----------



## Guest

fra444 said:


> Roaring here!!!! ^^^^^ Its hysterical!!! For the short time those two guys were there they must have made one hell of an impression!!!


FYI....the person standing by the third support column from the left is a dude wearing a dress....not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------

